# Windows sortiert - aber wie?



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ein paar Ordner gemacht, 0, 01, -0, -1 etc. also Ziffern mit und ohne Minuszeichen. siehe Anhang. Und Windows (XPSP2) sortiert das, wie es ihm gerade einfällt. Sechsmal Klick auf die Spalte, sechs verschiedene Sortierergebnisse.

Weiß jemand, das zu erklären?

PS: ich sollte wohl noch den Anhang mitgeben - innerhalb der ZIP-Datei sortiert es anders!


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

nachträglich anhängen geht nicht - also neuer Beitrag


----------



## marlob (24 Oktober 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nachträglich anhängen geht nicht - also neuer Beitrag


Geht schon! Auf Beitrag ändern gehen, dann erweitert drücken.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Geht schon! Auf Beitrag ändern gehen, dann erweitert drücken.


ich habs halt irgendwie nicht spontan gefunden ...

*rumprobier*

ja, geht, danke marlob


----------



## eYe (24 Oktober 2007)

Also ich bekomme gerade zwei verschiedene Sortierergebnisse, einmal die höchste Zahl und einmal die niedriegste Zahl oben. Den Rest sortiert er dann in absteigender/aufsteigender Reihenfolge.

Sortiert wird dabei nur nach den Ziffern, die Bidnestriche werden quasi vernachlässigt...


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Oktober 2007)

die älteren Windows versionen haben noch streng alphabetisch sortiert, also beispielsweise:
1
10
11
2
20
21
3
..
9

Da die User offensichtlich überfordert waren die Dateien eben mit führender Null zu benennen (um damit die "richtige") Sortierung zu erhalten:
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
20
21
hat Microsoft das in den neueren Windows Versionen geändert. Möglicherweise kann man das mit einem Registry Eingriff wieder abstellen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2007)

also, ich hab mal vier weitere Screenshots gemacht, jeweils unterschiedliche auf- und absteigende Sortierergebnisse. Wie gesagt - sortier ich innerhalb des ZIP-Ordners, ist es eindeutig. hab ich das ganz normal offen - siehe Anhang.

@Oberchefe: ... und jetzt hab ich das Problem, das so zu benennen, dass das so sortiert, wie ich will. Also, das Workaround hab ich schon - ich nehm jetzt statt dem Minus- oder Bindestrich einfach ein anderes Zeichen. Aber das Minus hätt mir schon besser gepasst. Was mir absolut rätselhaft ist, nach welchem Schema es da - und auch noch mit verschiedenen Ergebnissen! - sortiert?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (30 Oktober 2007)

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung unter "Regions- und Sprachoptionen"

Neben dem pulldown "Deutsch (Deitschland)" steht ein "Erweitert" zur Verfügung -> da findest du die Lasche "Sortierung"...

Stelle da mal von "Telefonbuch (DIN)" auf "Wörterbuch" um...

und gib Bescheid ob´s geklappt hat...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (30 Oktober 2007)

Ist schon ne weile her, aber das

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/tipp817,urubrik15.html

beschäftigt sich auch damit (obwohl ich dies *nicht* gemacht habe und bei mir die Sortierung trotzdem stimmt... -> mit der "Wörterbuch - Option eben)


----------



## Perfektionist (2 November 2007)

Hi rs-plc-aa,

ja, das mit der Registry-Eintragung von wintotal mit Hilfe der .reg-Datei hat gut funktioniert. Ich erhalte jetzt nur noch ein Sortierergebnis, das sich auch auf- und absteigend spiegelt .

zuvor hatte ich noch wegen "Telefonbuch (DIN)" und "Wörterbuch" probiert - da merkte ich bei meinem kleinen Testverzeichnis keinen Unterschied. Vorgefunden hatte ich ohnehin die Einstellung Wörterbuch. Sortiert Windows wechselweise Wörterbuch und Telefonbuch abhängig davon, wie oft man zum Sortieren auf die Spaltenüberschrift drückt?

nach der sogenannten alten Sortierreihenfolge sortiert es jetzt bei mir:
0
-0
00
01
02
03
1
-1
2
-2
egal, ob Wörterbuch oder Telefonbuch. Die Logik dahinter erschließt sich mir im Moment nicht spontan - wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe und noch mehr lange Weile, dann werd ich mal nach den offiziellen Regeln der Sortierung googeln und schauen, inwieweit sich das mit meinen Sortierergebnissen deckt.

Außer meiner persönlichen Verwirrung hat die Sache für mich im Moment sonst keinerlei negative Auswirkungen 

Gruß!


EDIT/PS: hab mir nun die Regeln im Telefonbuch und einem Lexikon durchgelesen. Demnach sollen Sonderzeichen mal grundsätzlich wie Leerzeichen behandelt werden. Laut deren Regeln stimmt das oben genannte Ergebnis: Wort ohne Sonderzeichen vor Wort mit Sonderzeichen. Tausch ich aber die Minus gegen Plus (bzw. mache noch ein paar extra mit Plus) so sortierts das alles zum Anfang mit dem Plus, danach folgt alles andere mit und ohne Minus. In einem zehn Jahre alten Englisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch fand ich dann schließlich die Aussage, "es wird nach der modernen Computersortierung" alles aufgelistet. Als Beispiel wurde genannt, dass das "ß" grundsätzlich nach "s" und "ss" folgt.


----------

